# actually to work for people



## Nicholas Popov

*A newest model of government. Ideology For people.*

I have a problem with translation into English. Americans don't understand a phrase:

_The common man will remain an abandoned and defenseless orphan  under the uncontrollable domination of ANY caste of “god-like” rulers: whether they call themselves capitalists or communists. This will continue for as long as the interests of each voter, more exactly pursuit of his or her voice in politics, are not will become an object of emulative attention of several independent ruling parties in the united government. And for as long as real work done in interests of this voter and its acknowledgment for it doesn’t will become sole criterion for competitive survival in power for everyone of them who should be deprived of right to the following pre-election advertizing.
Only under this condition, can political parties do not reign, but actually to work for people and you will be able to be sure of friendly and stable future for you and yours children._

How this will be right?

The Russian original:
_Простой народ останется покинутой и беззащитной сиротой при неконтролируемом  господстве  ЛЮБОЙ  касты  “богоподобных” вершителей судеб: капиталистов или “коммунистов”. Пока интересы избирателя  (точнее, преследование его голоса в политике)  не станут сильнейшей мотивацией в конкурентном выживании для нескольких партий внутри консолидированной власти и эти партии не получат возможность состязания за симпатии в рамках единого правительства. Проделанной работой единственно, без предвыборного “надувания пузырей” (т. е. лишённые права следующей предвыборной рекламы). Только при этих условиях политические партии и власть станут не царствовать, а реально работать для людей и Вы сможете быть уверенными  в приветливом и стабильном будущем для Вас и Ваших детей._


----------



## Maroseika

Nicholas Popov said:


> Americans don't understand a phrase:


You think Russians do?
Русский текст тоже совершенно бредовый и смахивает на творчество иностранца или плохой перевод. 
Могу предложить to work for fair или просто really.


----------



## Albertovna

Я согласна, русский текст выглядит странно. Особенно "преследование голоса"! Говорят "борьба за голоса избирателей". 

работать для людей - to serve the people; to work for the good of the people


----------



## Nicholas Popov

Соотечественников можно сразу узнать по _вежливости_, иностранцев - по конструктивности. Корявость текста ("преследование голоса") возникла после общения с французской переводчицей. Она не понимает жёстких русских фразеологизмов (_предвыборного “надувания пузырей”_ - например).
Нужно - _"Пока интересы избирателя (точнее, его голос) не станут сильнейшей мотивацией..."_


actually (really?) to work for the good of people - Is this right?

Вот компромиссный текст с французской преп. английского:
_"The common man will remain an abandoned and defenseless orphan under the uncontrollable domination of ANY caste of "god-like" rulers: whether they call themselves capitalists or communists. As long as the interests of the voter, namely some effect resulting from his or her political vote, are not secured through the strongest motivation in the competition for survival, through a political system with several independent parties, indifferent and self-serving parties will instead compete for the sympathies of the voters within the limits of the monopolistic government. And the voters will continue to be ignored.

However, independent parties in any coalition government can gain the sympathy of voters through honest work done on their behalf without deceptive promises and false pre-election advertising. Only under this condition, can political parties not rule, but __*actually*__ work for the people."_


----------



## LilianaB

I am sorry to tell you this, but the grammar of the whole sentence is totally off. The English version.


----------



## Nicholas Popov

LilianaB said:


> I am sorry to tell you this, but the grammar of the whole sentence is totally off. The English version.



OK Liliana, I will arrange complex sentences in a different way.


----------



## morzh

It's hard to translate a passage from Language A to Language B, when the passage itself looks like a bad translation from Language B to Language A.


----------



## Nicholas Popov

Пока потребности избирателя (точнее, его голос) не станут объектом конкурирующего внимания нескольких партий внутри консолидированной власти. И пока правящие партии не получат равные возможности в борьбе за симпатии избирателей повседневной работой единственно и без права следующей предвыборной рекламы. Только при этих условиях политические партии станут не царствовать, а реально работать для людей и Вы сможете быть уверены в приветливом и стабильном будущем для Вас и Ваших детей.


----------



## morzh

Не говоря уж о запятой, которая так нужна в "а реально работать для людей и Вы сможете " перед "и", тескт УЖАСЕН!!!!

Уверенны в приветливом будущем......мамочки.

Неужли нельзя нормальным языком сказать? К кому это обращено? к "электорату? или к живым людям?


----------



## Natalisha

Nicholas Popov said:


> Пока потребности избирателя (точнее, его голос) не станут объектом конкурирующего внимания нескольких партий внутри консолидированной власти. И пока правящие партии не получат равные возможности в борьбе за симпатии избирателей повседневной работой единственно и без права следующей предвыборной рекламы. Только при этих условиях политические партии станут не царствовать, а реально работать для людей и Вы сможете быть уверенны в приветливом и стабильном будущем для Вас и Ваших детей.


   Неужели Вы не чувствуете, что первое предложение обрывается как раз там, где должно быть логическое продолжение? Второе предложение такое же. Мне, если честно, даже предложениями их как-то трудно называть. И затем я читаю "только при этих условиях". Оказывается, речь шла о каких-то условиях. Дай-ка прочитаю еще раз. Но даже прочитав 3 раза, картина не прояснилась. Обнадеживает только то, что, видимо, не у меня одной. 
 А Вы сами понимаете то, что написано?


----------



## Nicholas Popov

Простой народ останется покинутой и беззащитной сиротой при неконтролируемом господстве ЛЮБОЙ касты “богоподобных” вершителей судеб: капиталистов или “коммунистов”. И так будет продолжаться до тех пор, пока потребности избирателя (точнее, его голос) не станут объектом конкурирующего внимания нескольких партий внутри консолидированной власти...


_... And it will continue so long as the needs of each voter (or rather his voice) will not become an object of attention of several rival parties within the united government. And  __as long as__  the ruling parties can not to get equal possibilities in the struggle for the sympathy of voters by means of daily work exclusively and without the right to the next pre-election advertising. Only under this condition, will political parties not reign, but actually work for people and you may rest assured in friendly and stable future for you and your children._


----------



## morzh

Nicholas,

The first problem of this whole passage is that the sentences are TOO lengthy and convoluted. It is hard to read them. When I read, I want to stop somewhere in between and to catch my breath. I had to re-read them 3-4 times to be able to follow the though, which is extremely hard to follow.
And, as if it were not enough, the language is heavy, clumsy.
This put together makes trying to translate it an unpleasant exercise.

Can it all be rephrased? Especially this one:

>>>>И так будет продолжаться до тех пор, пока потребности избирателя  (точнее, его голос) не станут объектом конкурирующего внимания  нескольких партий внутри консолидированной власти...

Please do not get upset with me, but I just have to tell you this. Once Russian is cleaned up, I promise I will make  an attempt to it.
One just cannot translate something and expect it to be well-understood, if the initial thought is at best murky, and to a native reader at that.


----------



## Nicholas Popov

Спасибо, *morzh*.

К остальным: Господа интеллектуальная элита, если не можете помочь откорректировать текст, *не оставляйте наскально-креативных надписей, пожалуйста.*


----------



## Maroseika

Если вы действительно хотите его откорректировать, то не могли бы вы тогда объяснить, что такое "правящие партии"? Разве правит всегда не одна партия? Что такое консолидированная власть? Она состоит их нескольких партий? Это какая-то правящая коалиция? Это вообще про какую страну?
Что все-таки должно интересовать эти партии - голос избирателя или его потребности? Казалось бы, это несравнимые вещи, но первое у вас уточняет второе.
Что такое конкурирующее внимание? Кто с кем конкурирует?
Если все эти партии правящие, то почему у них не равные  возможности в борьбе?
Что такое право следующей предвыборной рекламы?

Перечитывал ваш текст и так и эдак, но так и не понял,  кто там кому Вася и что все это значит. Мне кажется, что прежде, чем переводить текст на другой язык, его надо сделать вразумительным на исходном языке.


----------



## Natalisha

Nicholas Popov said:


> Спасибо, *morzh*.
> 
> К остальным: Господа интеллектуальная элита, если не можете помочь откорректировать текст, *не оставляйте наскально-креативных надписей, пожалуйста.*


Извините, Николас, если Вас чем-то обидели, но я так до сих пор понять не могу, какой текст Вы хотите откорректировать. Вначале я думала, что Вы просите помочь откорректировать вариант на английском языке, но потом оказалось, что Вам нужен русский вариант. Я Вам честно признаюсь, перевести Ваш русский вариант я бы не смогла, потому что я его не понимаю. Я думаю, у Вас та же проблема.


----------



## Nicholas Popov

Речь идёт о совершенно новой концепции власти _из нескольких независимых правящих партий_ _с_ _подвижным центром__ совместных решений_, где право на решения не принадлежит никому в отдельности, а появляется в момент компромисса нескольких участников. 
По правилам форума я не могу дать ссылку, только название *"Новейшая модель власти"*.
Она уже известна в более 30 странах, от США и Канады до Аргентины и Фиджи. Некоторые фрагменты в тексте непонятны англоязычным.
"право следующей предвыборной рекламы" - партии текущей власти могут зарабатывать симпатии только повседневной работой, право заявить о своих намерениях в следующей команде - только у новых претендентов.


----------



## Nicholas Popov

Natalisha said:


> Извините, Николас, если Вас чем-то обидели, но я так до сих пор понять не могу, какой текст Вы хотите откорректировать. Вначале я думала, что Вы просите помочь откорректировать вариант на английском языке, но потом оказалось, что Вам нужен русский вариант. Я Вам честно признаюсь, перевести Ваш русский вариант я бы не смогла, потому что я его не понимаю. Я думаю, у Вас та же проблема.



Natalisha,
Увы, всё приходится делать "на бегу", страдает качество. Вернусь уже завтра.


----------



## morzh

Nicholas Popov said:


> По правилам форума я не могу дать ссылку, только название *"Новейшая модель власти"*.



Ну, мне для понимания нужно пойти туда (ну, да - я нашел вебсайт), и долго читать всю эту кучу лично мне неинтересной информации и пропаганды. Я так же подозреваю, что и некоей части здесь присутствующих так же далеко не все там будет интересно.

Поэтому, чтобы помочь Вам, нам лучше бы получить заранее обдуманный Вами, правленный кем-то с хорошим русским, ясно и четко изложенный кусок текста, который здесь несколько человек (я - неисправимый оптимист, особенно после Вашего обращения к "элите") попробуют перевести в разумно-хороший английский, плоды какового процесса Вы затем сможете скопировать в "Инглиш" форум, где они и буду проверенны на понимабельность, нетошнотворность и на хорошесть перевода живущими в старомодных демократиях (читай - англоязычными).

До завтра.


----------



## Natalisha

Nicholas Popov said:


> Natalisha,Увы, всё приходится делать "на бегу", страдает качество. Вернусь уже завтра.


Ну, мы здесь не такие уж асы, чтобы помочь Вам "на бегу" с таким нечитабельным текстом. 
Никого не хотела обидеть.


----------



## Nicholas Popov

Видит _Бо, _я не хотел втягивать вас в политику. Простым людям она не нужна и это нормально. Но, к сожалению, господствующая парадигма единовластия _заставляет_ вспоминать о ней, и перед воротами Освенцима всё равно, кем ты был до этого: переводчиком, банкиром или гомосексуалистом.

Касательно американцев: объясни их матерям, что Вьетнам был лишь ошибкой. (Я молчу про самих вьетнамцев.)

К каким воротам приведёт бара… паству следующий  _“Пастух”_?

_Увы__, “The only thing we learn from history is that we never learn from history.”_

Моя _пропаганда_ для того, чтобы простой человек вспоминал о политике как можно реже, _так должно быть_. Пусть переводчики _занимаются только тем, что им по душе_: рушат межъязыковые барьеры и объединяют людей.

_“The day we stopped being ‘citizens’ and started being ‘consumers’ was the beginning of the End of Western Civilization.”_

По существу: этот текст ч_е_табелен? (все мы бываем "на бегу", кроме _трудоголиков_, кто "висит" в Интернете часами)

_Простой народ останется покинутой и беззащитной сиротой при неконтролируемом господстве ЛЮБОЙ касты “богоподобных” вершителей судеб: капиталистов или “коммунистов”. И так будет продолжаться до тех пор, пока интересы избирателя (точнее, его голос) не станут объектом перекрестного внимания нескольких партий внутри новой, коалиционной власти. И до тех пор, пока реально проделанная работа в обмен на симпатии избирателей не станет единственным условием конкурентного выживания во власти тех, кто лишён права следующей предвыборной рекламы.
__Только при этих условиях политические партии станут не царствовать, а реально работать для людей и Вы сможете быть уверены в приветливом и стабильном будущем для Вас и Ваших детей._


----------



## Maroseika

А не поставить ли здесь большую и жирную точку?


----------



## estreets

Ух ты, я-то думала, что это у меня крыша съехала, что я ничего не понимаю в этом словесном столпотворении. Радует, что я не одна.
Собственно, и про язык сказали, что текст, написанный таким языком, нечИтабелен, и с точки зрения составления политических текстов и вообще спичрайтинга (увы мне за такие слова) так составлять тексты нельзя: читатели теряются и вместо одобрения и поддержки вы получаете отторжение и неприязнь потенциальной аудитории.


----------



## LilianaB

I don't know about the text, it is written not in very good Russian, but the expression could be probably translated as the government should be for the people.


----------



## Natalisha

estreets said:


> нечИтабелен



 И на старуху бывают проруха. Сама в ужасе!


----------



## Nicholas Popov

estreets said:


> Ух ты, я-то думала, что это у меня крыша съехала, что я ничего не понимаю в этом словесном столпотворении. Радует, что я не одна.


Видимо, чувство стадности приятная вещь, никогда не ходил в стаде и не оглядывался на него. Понравилась только *LilianaB* желанием помочь.
Special thanks to *LilianaB!  *Увы, это не Россия.


----------



## Nicholas Popov

*Liliana*,
If it is not difficult, please edit a phrase in English:


_When capitalism and communism will become anachronism, the 'messiahs' of new political religions will continue to convert 'lost sheeps' to their belief and to set theirs at loggerheads for the purpose of their own coronation. But the chronic error of oneidea’d freedom fighters provoking lovers of royal honors and arbitrary rule, will remain unchanged…_ 

The Russian original:
_Когда капитализм и коммунизм станут анахронизмом, «мессии» новых политических религий продолжат обращать в свою веру «заблудших овец» и сталкивать их лбами с целью собственной коронации.  Но хроническая ошибка одержимых борцов за свободу, провоцирующая любителей царских почестей и произвола, останется прежней …_


----------



## morzh

Nicholas Popov said:


> _ И так будет продолжаться до тех пор, пока интересы избирателя (точнее, его голос) не станут объектом перекрестного внимания нескольких партий внутри новой, коалиционной власти. И до тех пор, пока реально проделанная работа в обмен на симпатии избирателей не станет единственным условием конкурентного выживания во власти тех, кто лишён права следующей предвыборной рекламы.___



Нет, это нечЕтабельно.  У Вас слишком много "до тех пор".
Да и, за  "приветливое будущее" Вы держитесь с завидным упорством.

А вообще, да, ужас-ужас-ужас.


----------



## Nicholas Popov

morzh said:


> Нет, это нечЕтабельно.  У Вас слишком много "до тех пор".
> Да и, за  "приветливое будущее" Вы держитесь с завидным упорством.
> 
> А вообще, да, ужас-ужас-ужас.








 Originally Posted by *estreets* 

 

 				нечИтабелен


Natalisha said:


> И на старуху бывают проруха. Сама в ужасе!



Детский сад, Ей-Бо. Дети -великЕН Будущ Рос. И, судя по конструктивности _"интеллектуальной элиты" _- потерянное. 2 дня коллективного ананизма и 0 продвижки. "Чатьтесь" дальше.


----------



## morzh

Oh praise the Lord (and pass the ammunition).



Maroseika said:


> А не поставить ли здесь большую и жирную точку?



There it is  Big fat one from me.


----------

